# مساعدة ضرورىجدا وخاصة بشمهندس المحبة



## ارهينيوس (8 مايو 2009)

عاوز حلول هذا الكتاب
ChemicalReactionEngineeringThird Edition
Octave Levenspiel
Department of Chemical Engineering
Oregon State University


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز 
لم أجد لك الحلول فقط الكتاب وجدتة ولكن أبحث في هذه الكتب لعلك تجد الحلول وأرجو أن لاتنساني من الدعاء 
وأنا حاضر لكل مساعدة .........
http://www.4shared.com/network/sear...on=&sizeCriteria=atleast&sizevalue=10&start=0


----------



## alsane (8 مايو 2009)

dear brother I have instructor account in Wiley publisher I will get the solutions tonight


----------



## alsane (8 مايو 2009)

chapters 1-2-3......................


----------



## alsane (8 مايو 2009)

chapters 4-5-6---------------


----------



## alsane (8 مايو 2009)

chapters 7-8-9------------


----------



## alsane (8 مايو 2009)

chapters 10-11-12==-------


----------



## alsane (8 مايو 2009)

chapters 13-14-15------------


----------



## alsane (8 مايو 2009)

chapters -17-18-19---------


----------



## alsane (8 مايو 2009)

chapters 20 -21-22----------


----------



## alsane (8 مايو 2009)

chapters 23-24-25----------


----------



## alsane (8 مايو 2009)

chapters 27-29-30-----------


----------



## ارهينيوس (8 مايو 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا اخ المحبة ورفع اللة قدرك وجزا اللة اخalsaneكل خير ورفع اللة قدرة وبلغة اللة الفردوس الاعلى واخى الكريم بشمهندس المحبة


----------



## كيميائي_2009 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

بجد ياخي مشكور وبارك الله فيك واكرمك واكرم والديك


----------



## m2299227 (28 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## m2299227 (28 فبراير 2010)

هذا حلول Chemical
Reaction
Engineering
Third Edition
Octave Levenspiel


----------



## saber_aswan2000 (28 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamedharon (10 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك والف شكر على الحلول الجميلة دى


----------



## منص** (2 مايو 2010)

thank you very very very much 
is ch26 is missed or not.......


----------



## swab (11 سبتمبر 2010)

thank you brother jazaka laho khayran


----------



## hema_sh (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك اللة خيرا *


----------



## f2000 (6 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعلها في ميزان حسنات


----------



## joul- (9 أكتوبر 2011)

في الحقيقة اعجز عن شكرك لما وفرت لنا من وقت وجهد...فجزاك الله خير الجزاء

تحياتي


----------



## moony2005 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Part 16 , 26, & 28 are missed

Thanks..​


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (10 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم جزيل الشكر على الجهود المبذولةوبتوفيق الله


----------



## بو حمزه (12 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء أخي الفاضل على جهدك


----------



## ziadlab (17 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الفزوجية ال خير على هاي الحلول بس اذا ممكن اكو الحلول


----------



## ziadlab (17 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير على هاي الحلول بس اذا ممكن اكو الحلول الزوجية


----------



## figooo1990 (1 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## ALAGEEL (20 سبتمبر 2012)

Great work
My appriciation


----------



## AmmarEng (28 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير....وتسلم على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## Eng.chemical lolo (30 سبتمبر 2012)

thanks


----------

